# Existed an international Portuguese?



## Celia - CAG

We are going to translate books for publishing and scripts for dubbing, we would like to know if there existed an international Portuguese can be understood well in both Portugal and Brazil? Can anyone give a kindly and accurate reply? Thank you so much in advance!

God bless you guys!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Infelizmente não. Isso significa que sua editora terá de/que imprimir os livros e os scripts em português europeu e em português brasileiro. E isso implica gastos ou custos sem precedentes. Exorbitantes.

Sua editora lucrará mais imprimindo-os em português europeu, dada a proximidade não só geográfica, mas também o amor maior que os portugueses têm pelos livros, algo que os brasileiros ainda não concebem _totti corde._


----------



## Carfer

Eu acho que sim. Qual a dificuldade em uma das variantes entender a outra? A ter de escolher uma, escolheria a brasileira por uma razão simples: dimensão. Nem que fosse verdade que os brasileiros gostam menos de livros do que os portugueses (coisa em que não acredito), a desproporção numérica é tão grande que haverá sempre mais brasileiros do que portugueses a comprá-los. E os portugueses não têm nenhum problema em ler livros escritos no português do Brasil, isso vos garanto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A quem interessar possa:

*MENOS VENDAS E POUCA LEITURA*
Pouco mais da metade dos brasileiros são leitores, ou seja, leram ao menos um livro inteiro ou em parte [...]

Fonte: Os destaques de 2016 na literatura - Jornal O Globo

As estatísticas preveem número ainda menor de leitores para 2017.

Muitos segurarão e folhearão os livros, devolvendo-os às prateleiras erradas, mas nunca, se muito, escapar-se-ão com eles furtivamente pelos sistemas de vigilância das livrarias, exceto se correrem pelos corredores do shopping. Deparar-se-ão, contudo, (com) a guarda vigilante que, armada, os renderia, antes mesmo que alcançassem os portões.

Não me sinto forçado a dizer que muitos de nós utilizam livros, dicionários velhos ou não e latas vazias  de leite Ninho ou marca outra concorrente para apoiar a cama de pernas faltantes ou quebradas. Não vos admireis se, num lar humilde, de sob o pé faltante dalgum fogão ou geladeira despontar um livro, mas não um grosso dicionário. Um dicionário de bolso talvez.

Edit: Há quem use bíblias também entre outros calços. Faz alguns anos que não leio um livro inteiro. Não obstante, vários livros didáticos jazem abertos na mesa do computador, enquanto servem de abrigo a carrapatos que da cadelinha migraram já fartos de sangue.


----------



## Carfer

Os índices de leitura mais recentes que encontrei apontam para uma percentagem de cerca de 57% de leitores de livros em Portugal (os dados não especificam qual o período, a quantidade ou o género de livros lidos, contudo). Ou seja, feitas as contas e com muito optimismo, estamos a falar de cerca de 6 milhões de pessoas. As referências que encontrei para o Brasil referem cerca de 95 milhões que dizem ter lido um livro no último ano. Mesmo considerando eventuais exageros e falta de suficiente precisão dos números, há uma manifesta disparidade no que toca ao universo dos leitores num país e noutro. Como o mercado potencial é, necessariamente, um factor a ter em conta na decisão de qual variante escolher, não me parece haver grande margem para dúvidas. Além disso - volto à minha - a questão das diferenças entre elas está enormemente empolada. Não há-de ser muito difícil expurgar o texto de algum, raro, particularismo local que prejudique a compreensão por falantes de qualquer delas. Não exageremos. De resto, essa é uma questão com muito pouco sentido. Diferenças semelhantes existem noutras áreas linguísticas, como a do espanhol ou do inglês, e não as vejo a ser erigidas como obstáculo.


----------



## Celia - CAG

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Infelizmente não. Isso significa que sua editora terá de/que imprimir os livros e os scripts em português europeu e em português brasileiro. E isso implica gastos ou custos sem precedentes. Exorbitantes.
> 
> Sua editora lucrará mais imprimindo-os em português europeu, dada a proximidade não só geográfica, mas também o amor maior que os portugueses têm pelos livros, algo que os brasileiros ainda não concebem _totti corde._



Thank you! Actually we are non-profit, and if we really need to translate the texts into two Portuguese, we will.



Carfer said:


> Os índices de leitura mais recentes que encontrei apontam para uma percentagem de cerca de 57% de leitores de livros em Portugal (os dados não especificam qual o período, a quantidade ou o género de livros lidos, contudo). Ou seja, feitas as contas e com muito optimismo, estamos a falar de cerca de 6 milhões de pessoas. As referências que encontrei para o Brasil referem cerca de 95 milhões que dizem ter lido um livro no último ano. Mesmo considerando eventuais exageros e falta de suficiente precisão dos números, há uma manifesta disparidade no que toca ao universo dos leitores num país e noutro. Como o mercado potencial é, necessariamente, um factor a ter em conta na decisão de qual variante escolher, não me parece haver grande margem para dúvidas. Além disso - volto à minha - a questão das diferenças entre elas está enormemente empolada. Não há-de ser muito difícil expurgar o texto de algum, raro, particularismo local que prejudique a compreensão por falantes de qualquer delas. Não exageremos. De resto, essa é uma questão com muito pouco sentido. Diferenças semelhantes existem noutras áreas linguísticas, como a do espanhol ou do inglês, e não as vejo a ser erigidas como obstáculo.



One of our translators suggested us to translate the texts into European Portuguese firstly, then look for one editor in Brazil to adapt it into Brazilian Portuguese, she said the main difference is the vocabulary, so it will be so easy for us. How do you think about it?


----------



## Celia - CAG

Marcio_Osorio said:


> A quem interessar possa:
> 
> *MENOS VENDAS E POUCA LEITURA*
> Pouco mais da metade dos brasileiros são leitores, ou seja, leram ao menos um livro inteiro ou em parte [...]
> 
> Fonte: Os destaques de 2016 na literatura - Jornal O Globo
> 
> As estatísticas preveem número ainda menor de leitores para 2017.
> 
> Muitos segurarão e folhearão os livros, devolvendo-os às prateleiras erradas, mas nunca, se muito, escapar-se-ão com eles furtivamente pelos sistemas de vigilância das livrarias, exceto se correrem pelos corredores do shopping. Deparar-se-ão, contudo, (com) a guarda vigilante que, armada, os renderia, antes mesmo que alcançassem os portões.
> 
> Não me sinto forçado a dizer que muitos de nós utilizam livros, dicionários velhos ou não e latas vazias  de leite Ninho ou marca outra concorrente para apoiar a cama de pernas faltantes ou quebradas. Não vos admireis se, num lar humilde, de sob o pé faltante dalgum fogão ou geladeira despontar um livro, mas não um grosso dicionário. Um dicionário de bolso talvez.



Thank you! I'm so glad there are many people like to read Biblia and livros religiosos as the link said which you offered, that's our target readers.


----------



## guihenning

As Carfer said, the two variantes are pretty well intelligible, unless regional usages and vocabulary comes into the picture. Scientific literature and general topics vary mostly in usage and expressions, which means they’re totally intelligible, just written in different ways. The Portuguese have much more contact with the Brazilian variant, so they have practically no issue with whatever is made for Brazilian audiences.
As for an ‘international’ Portuguese, I believe if you have a Brazilian and a Portuguese on the translation team, they can easily work around ‘fixes’ to “neutralize” the language, but its use is questionable in my opinion. It’s the same language, after all.


----------



## Carfer

Celia - CAG said:


> One of our translators suggested us to translate the texts into European Portuguese firstly, then look for one editor in Brazil to adapt it into Brazilian Portuguese, she said the main difference is the vocabulary, so it will be so easy for us. How do you think about it?



I think you are wasting time and money if you go for two different editions. Biblical and religious publishing will find a much larger and receptive public in Brazil. My guess is that the number of Portuguesse that would be interested in these kind of publications will hardly justify a dedicated edition, even if you have lots of money to pour into it. Actually, the ones that may possibly be interested are already used to Brazilian editions as most of the evangelical churches in Portugal are of Brazilian origin and have Brazilian ministers.


----------



## Vanda

I do agree with Carfer in this point.


----------



## pfaa09

A sugestão do gui em juntar elementos brasileiros e portugueses (em #8) -que saibam as diferenças entre as variantes- é excelente e uma óptima solução.
A recomendação do Carfer (em #9) é de levar em conta e para mim é muito acertada.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Celia - CAG said:


> Thank you! I'm so glad there are many people like to read Biblia and livros religiosos as the link said which you offered, that's our target readers.


"Thou shalt die a horrible death in Hell," holler local, bible-toting preachers as they attempt to shove their bibles down the throat of a horde of atheists, agnostics and non-believers all or most of whom laughingly dismiss the existence of a supernatural or spiritual entity.

Long story short, bibles will sell like hot cakes. Send them in!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

pfaa09 said:


> A sugestão do gui em juntar elementos brasileiros e portugueses (em #8) -que saibam as diferenças entre as variantes- é excelente e uma óptima solução.
> A recomendação do Carfer (em #9) é de levar em conta e para mim é muito acertada.


[s]Sinto que de grande parte dessas bíblias lançarão mão pessoas humildes, no mais das vezes de baixa renda ou com pouco estudo. Não desabono o fato de algumas dessas pessoas terem instrução até melhor que a minha, eu que abandonei a faculdade por duas vezes (1990 e 2016).[/s]

-- Nada tenho contra a bíblia -- diz este fracassado espírita kardecista -- nem me rebelo contra os que nela alicerçam suas crenças. Crenças, crianças que precisam dum guia. Enguia engole engodos.

Edit: *Your post in the thread Existed an international Portuguese? was edited. Razão: vamos dispensar nossas opiniões que não sejam linguísticas*
08:48

Ok. Os evangélicos não terão problemas em entender a bíblia em qualquer variante lusófona. Em menos de 1.000 anos, as variantes se transformarão numa só. Falaremos o lusofonês, nome que a nova língua terá. Eu espero viver pra ver.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Sinto que de grande parte dessas bíblias lançarão mão pessoas humildes, no mais das vezes de baixa renda ou com pouco estudo. Não desabono o fato de algumas dessas pessoas terem instrução até melhor que a minha, eu que abandonei a faculdade por duas vezes (1990 e 2016).
> 
> -- Nada tenho contra a bíblia -- diz este fracassado espírita kardecista -- nem me rebelo contra os que nela alicerçam suas crenças. Crenças, crianças que precisam dum guia. Enguia engole engodos.



Pai nosso que estás nos céus,
Santificado seja o teu nome.
Venha a nós o teu reino.
Seja feita a tua vontade,
Assim na terra como no céu.

O pão nosso de cada dia nos dê hoje.
Perdoa as nossas dívidas
Assim como perdoamos aos que nos devem.
_E não nos induza à tentação,
Mas nos libere do mal._

Amém.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Pai nosso que estás nos céus,
> Santificado seja o teu nome.
> Venha a nós o teu reino.
> Seja feita a tua vontade,
> Assim na terra como no céu.
> 
> O pão nosso de cada dia nos dê hoje.
> Perdoa as nossas dívidas
> Assim como perdoamos aos que nos devem.
> _E não nos induza à tentação,
> Mas nos libere do mal._
> 
> Amém.


Eu prefiro a versão na segunda do plural, que foi como aprendi. A versão ‘reformada’ a mim me lembra aquelas bíblias com linguagem mais ‘atual’. Na catequese, chamávamos essas edições de ‘Bíblia para idiotas” — hoje em dia, já bem longe da igreja, eu estenderia essa expressão, mas isso já não convém.


----------



## machadinho

Reformada nada. É literal.


----------



## machadinho

Seu Herege!


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Seu Herege!


Já venho ouvido isso há bastante tempo… Tendo a concordar


----------

